

Tonido Plug is now available for sale  - Readmore
https://store.tonido.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1

======
codedivine
Well its the same as the Pogo Plug (<http://www.pogoplug.com>) based on
Marvell's Sheeva Plug reference design. Running a 1.2ghz XScale chip (arm9).

~~~
Readmore
Yeah but it comes with built in applications and a platform that you can
develop on top of. That's the part I find most interesting.

